# Shimmering lights shampoo



## pap2labc (Jun 25, 2010)

*I had an interesting experience*

I used it for years without any issue...then turned a lhasa light blue just in time for a show!  It was the first time her owner had come to watch us at a show and after we went in she asked "am I imagining things or is my girl blue??" I had to admit that she was a bit on the blue side. Luckily her owner had a good sense of humor and we had a good laugh. 

Soo.....I'd use it again with GREAT caution.


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

As a hairdresser, I have used it on gray haired ladies, and to cool down a brassy blonde. Trial and error works best. You may not use it every time, or, you can add it to some other shampoo. It does work well, though! Do they make a dog shampoo brand like this?


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

While the blueing shampoo's do make the dogs look whiter, they are NOT the best choice. I've used it on MY dog in a pinch, but as someone else wrote, it CAN leave a color deposit (stain) on the dog.

There are plenty of shampoo's made for dogs that will work just as good OR better than the shampoo's made for humans. Not to mention, human shampoo's are A LOT more expensive to use. 

If you want a good whitening shampoo, try EZ Groom's Crystal White or Show Season's Bright. There are a bunch of these types of shampoo's to choose from and they work wonderfully. PLUS, they are made for dogs coat, which can make all the difference in actual grooming ease.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

EZ groom crystal white is absolutely the best whitening shampoo I have ever used! It doesn't just make the dog look whiter..it actually helps remove the stains that cause the discoloring to be there.

I believe it's also enzyme activated, supposed to use it with hot water to activate those enzymes that whiten up the coat. At least that's what i've heard, i've always used it with pretty hot water for mixing.

It's a great shampoo!


----------



## Dogsinstyle (Sep 6, 2009)

I've used shimmering lights for years, but put just a squirt into a clear or white based shampoo. Many groomers (esp. long time ones) have used this trick. I bottle (16 oz.) can last for years this way.
The EZ-Groom can be very harsh on coats-.
Many years ago on one of the groomers boards, a study was done where the participants actually tested the ph in a multitude of shampoo's, pet, human, and even dish detergent, and the end result was the claims that pet shampoo's are best were just that- marketing claims.
Believe it or not, the shampoo found to be the harshest was J&J baby shampoo. So if you want an inexpensive whitener, get a bottle of suave, put in a squirt of shimmering lights, and you are set.
I will say I have tried 100's of pet shampoo's, and the only one I will ever spend real money on is Equss Microtek- it IS good for problem skin/coats.
Carole


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm sure if that research was done MANY years ago, much has changed since then 

I'd hate to think what my clients would think if I used human shampoo's on their dogs hwell: After all, I charge a premium for my services and so I feel they deserve the best and most appropriate products available to our industry. I mean, really, I still hear of groomers using dish soap as their main shampoo! Sure, they claim that it works well and have been using it for years, BUT, it's for DISHES, not dogs!!! Please, come into the 21st century and give the clients what they deserve and what they are paying for! 

Did you know, using OFF LABEL products can be a huge liability if a problem ever occured? I hope that groomers using such products have GREAT insurance that WILL cover them in the event of a lawsuit. Most won't cover damages incurred because of negligence and use of off label products.


----------



## Dogsinstyle (Sep 6, 2009)

It was done about 8 years ago, headed by Barbara Bird. As for off label liability, that is a scare tactic which is not realistic.
I will venture to say the only likely problem with any shampoo, pet or otherwise, is eye irratation, and that is operator error.
I would not hold my breath for any shampoo (pet) manufacturer to come to your aid if there is a problem.
I have always made it a point to stay on the cutting edge, have tried hundreds of pet shampoo's, but don't care to be sucked in by marketing.
Carole


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

I remember doing the Ph test in beauty school on baby shampoo. It is formulated for "no more tears" but not so good for hair! LOL I noticed it makes my daughter's hair feel/look greasy. I was wondering if Shimmering Lights would be safe as far as irritation on a dog's skin. This is good info everyone is posting here.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

my friend with dutch sheepdogs used the Enzyme stuff on her 'farm dog' (who we decided to take into the show ring and get some points in. . . 

She went from having BROWN stained feet to WHITE i was SO amazed.


----------



## murieics (May 10, 2009)

Has anyone tried the why B3 Itch shampoo? Since I don't have a poodle yet, I've never tried it on a poodle before, but it was made by a groomer who has poodles, so I would think that it would work pretty well with their coats. I know its is intended to replace all other shampoos (degreaser, whitener,etc).

I use it on my flea-bitten grey pony who likes to moonlight as a pig. In the summer, she swims and wallows in the pond (that, of course, has red clay as its base), and I've found that the shampoo works really well to get the red stains out. 

All this talk about whitening shampoos made me wonder about other peoples' experience with B3 shampoo.


----------



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

I had been using B3 Why Itch for a couple months before switching to Plum Silky. I don't have a poodle but have 2 dogs with white on them. I actually prefer the Plum Silky to the B3. I didn't notice a different in whitening of their white areas between the two.


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

I mix 1/2 bottle EZ Groom Crystal White with 1/2 bottle Plum Silky and have been getting great results (with Les Poochs Puppy on the faces). I am 100% with Cameo, do not skimp on the products if you want your customers to keep coming back. Before I started grooming they would come home smelling like my dishes and although fluffy the coat did not feel very soft......yuck!


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

The Enzyme stuff is probably much harsher on coats rather than some of the other products..but it's not nearly as bad as All Systems #1 White Lightening Shampoo which has bleaching properties to it. 

It's also important when using anything to help whiten the coat that might harm it to use good conditioners that repair the hair cuticle. Damaged hair will get dirtier faster and work against you trying to whiten the coat.

Also if you do use something like EZ grooms crystal white that requires hot water to activate the enzymes always do a nice cool rinse after...it will close the hair cuticle and prevent further damage.

I have tried a few different products trying to keep Sagans coat looking nice and white..and Ez grooms has done the trick for me..and I use IoD conditioners along with it. 

I will say as far as shampoos you really do get what you pay for. Sure, lots of it is marketing..especially when you get into organic and natural shampoos, etc... it's generally a marketing scheme ..but for a lot of products you get what you pay for.

I notice a huge difference between bathing my dogs in espree or natures specialties compared to Isle of Dogs...it does cost more..but my dog stays cleaner..longer and the coat has a better feel/texture to it.


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

well said Aidian and I totally agree!

BTW, the enzymatic shampoo's are not that harmful to the skin and coat as are the bleaching and coloring shampoo's. 

Think about it this way, the enzymes attack the ORGANIC compounds that cause the stains. They don't bleach or strip the coat's oils, bleach the coat, or leave a color residue. As for the blueing shampoo's, they use color particles that get deposited UNDER the cuticle of the hair and cause an optical illusion. As we all know, white hair is NOT white, but colorless and thus is transparent. So when the hair gets some staining on it, adding the pigments of a blueing shampoo, it disguises the stains by laying down color under the cuticle and makes the light reflect back out from the hair making it appear white again. 

You might also want to consider that some dogs are sensitive to artifical colorings, whether taken internally or applied topically. Sometimes a good clarifing shampoo is woth it's weight in gold to just get the coat sparkling white! I use mostly the IOD shampoo's and the Clean is great for getting them looking wonderfully white. For really stubborn stains, try your clarifing shampoo FIRST to open up the cuticle, then use the EZ Groom CW to rid the coat of stains, then follow up with a good (light) conditioning.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

When I first got Sagan i was using a bluing shampoo..what a waste of time! I noticed EVERY time after a bath/blow out he was MORE difficult to brush and comb through! It was such a pain..

I finally bought the EZ groom crystal white and used the coat handler clairfy shampoo with it..and wow what a difference just using those two instead of a bluing shampoo. It made a huge difference and his coat fluffed beautifully and over time it has become very easy to comb/brush through.

So, i'm convicned that stuff leaves behind some pretty nasty residue. I use the coat handler clairfy stuff about once a month now and it has kept his coat very easy to manage. I can't say enough about it. I also have some show seasons clairfying shampoo i need to try sometime...

I love the IoD clean as well! My German Shepherd feels clean forever when using that stuff. She only gets 2-3 baths a year..might as well make them count!


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

pap2labc said:


> I used it for years without any issue...then turned a lhasa light blue just in time for a show!  It was the first time her owner had come to watch us at a show and after we went in she asked "am I imagining things or is my girl blue??" I had to admit that she was a bit on the blue side. Luckily her owner had a good sense of humor and we had a good laugh.
> 
> Soo.....I'd use it again with GREAT caution.


LOL thats a funny story! Thanks for sharing it. I plan to use this shampoo only ocassionally and very diluted.


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

Thanks for the good discussion. Of course I have only used this shampoo once..and was amazed by the whitening..and by the smell. Stella feels so nice a clean still. I used it diluted..with just a big squirt into a 10 oz bottle, except for on her feet..I used it full strength. Im certainly game to try other product..if not too costly. I believe that in dogs as in humans..that coat is more a product of genetics and food than shampoo and conditioner products. But some are sure more helpful than others.


----------

